# Sicherheit im Internet: Viele PCs bleiben lange infiziert



## Newsfeed (18 September 2009)

Mehr als die Hälfte von 100 Millionen infizierten PCs beheimateten den Schädling mehr als 300 Tage. Die Hälfte der mit dem Zeus-Bot infizierten PCs wies einen aktuellen Scanner auf. Botnetze verfügen über mehr Leistung als alle Supercomputer zusammen.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## pommes (24 September 2009)

*AW: Sicherheit im Internet: Viele PCs bleiben lange infiziert*

Wie soll ein normaler Mensch da noch durchsehen... Ich schätze mal wir haben alle so viele Viren und Spyware auf dem Rechner, von denen wir gar nix wissen. Und die größte Spyware ist das Betriebssystem selbst


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2009)

*AW: Sicherheit im Internet: Viele PCs bleiben lange infiziert*

Wer in jeden Hundhaufen tritt, sprich jede dubiose Seite aufruft und jede 
Spammail darf sich nicht wundern, wenn Sch... am Schuh klebt.

Die Leichtfertigkeit, mit der alles angeklickt wird, was nicht niet und nagelfest 
ist, läßt einem die Haare zu Berge stehen.
Da hilft auch kein Virenscanner sondern nur brain 1.0


----------

